# Centrifuga no saca agua !



## diegopat2014 (May 31, 2015)

hola , les comento que tengo una perforacion de agua en casa y a 14 metros esta el agua y el pozo tiene 30 metros de perforacion , y quise poner una centrifuga y no saca agua ,, la instale con un manual que usa el ejector y nada sale como una pava de mate.. 
 le puse 3 caños de 1 seria como 18 metros , o sea estaria a a4 metros bajo agua el ejector y no ayuda a salir nada , ya que el que me vendio el ejector dijo que a 20 metros sirve para sacar..!!
la cosa es que me volvio loco , vino un experto posero y me ayudo a colo car las cañerias en la entrada del la centrifuga y en la salida y purga. y nada .. el logro que saque solo un poquito ams y luego se corta el caudal , y menos no la puede graduar porque no sale nada ,, graduar digo a la llave de paso que regula la precion de retorno.. 
¿¿ estara bien que sumerja el ejector a 18 metros ??
la bomba de 3/4 tiene fuerza para sacar ..??
desde ya muchas gracias .. a ver si lo puedo solucionar..!! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2015)

¿ Dibujo de la instalación ?


----------



## shevchenko (May 31, 2015)

Tenes la válvula de retorno colocada bien? (trae una flechita de la direccion del agua) sin ella el caño se vacía al apagar la bomba y luego al prender esta lleno de aire y el agua no sube, una forma es llenar la cañería desde arriba y el agua no tiene que irse al pozo, si se va esta eso u otra cosa mal! 
-Usaste caño de 3/4 en toda la cañería? a veces cuando se trabaja tanta distancia en vertical combiene usar caño de 1/2" .... digamos que mientras menos agua, se la empuja con mas fuerza!
-Luego de la válvula de retorno al final de la cañería en la parte baja va un filtro, esta puesto?  el agua salio limpia las primeras veces? 
-Usaste termofusión para unir los caños?
si usas rosca, tenes que usar teflón y pegamento con cáñamo en la rosca! y en todas las uniones mínimo hasta la bomba, desde la bomba se notara la perdida pero si esta antes "succiona" aire y listo no sube el agua.. o muy poca...
algunas bombas tienen un tapón que parece un bulón  donde esta la turbina, desde ahí podes llenar la cañería si es que esta a mano la bomba... no hagas andar la bomba mucho tiempo sin agua! podes controlar la temperatura con la mano si es que... esta a mano!


Saludos y suerte!


----------



## diegopat2014 (May 31, 2015)

shevchenko buenas mira ... el ejector tiene dos entradas , mira la foto que deje.. al llenar los caños de agua no se va al poso el ejector tiene una valvula de retencion que no deja ir al poso.
 puse todo como esta en la foto mirala pues y gracias. 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2015)

diegopat2014 dijo:


> shevchenko buenas mira ... el ejector tiene dos entradas , mira la foto que deje.. al llenar los caños de agua no se va al poso el ejector tiene una valvula de retencion que no deja ir al poso.
> puse todo como esta en la foto mirala pues y gracias.
> saludos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 130315



Al momento de arrancar la bomba sale una cierta cantidad de agua, ¿ Esa cantidad aumenta o disminuye al pasar los minutos ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2015)

[ ¿ No estará girando hacia el otro lado ? ]


----------



## yosimiro (May 31, 2015)

La bomba no es lo suficientemente potente.

*Usar caño de media *(como dijo el ruso).


----------



## analogico (Jun 2, 2015)

diegopat2014 dijo:


> ¿¿ estara bien que sumerja el ejector a 18 metros ??
> la bomba de 3/4 tiene fuerza para sacar ..??
> desde ya muchas gracias .. a ver si lo puedo solucionar..!! ...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 130314



 que bomba es? 

las bombas normales tienen una altura de succion de 6 a 8 metros


----------

